# Vaginal cream to thicken skin under eyes...anyone heard of this??



## godfreygirl (Jun 12, 2008)

*I've been working diligently on things...home-made and others...to help the delicate skin under my eyes that's getting thinner and to do battle against the dark circles. I heard someone on the TV several months ago say he recommended to his patients to put a small amount of vaginal cream under their eyes...not the fungal type, but the moisturizing type...and it would thicken the skin. He said it made sense because the cream is used to thicken the vaginal walls....I think this was on an Oprah show, but I can't be sure. Has anyone heard of this before OR tried it? Thanks. *


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 12, 2008)

I heard about this as well. However, the details are fuzzy. Did it have anything to do with a product made from horses - a synthetic estrogen, in a blue tube?

From Dr Leslie Baumann MD:

Darkness under eyes can be a frustrating problem. It is primarily caused by Melanin. When exposed to sun, melanin causes the skin to darken - particularly under the eyes.

Wearing sunscreen every day is crucial. Any facial sunscreen that doesn't sting the eyes will work. Zcote and titanium dioxide sunscreens are affordable and won't sting.

Sleep-deprivation is an extrinsic factor that can increase under-eye darkness by restricting blood flow and creating puffiness in that delicate skin.

Don't waste money on skin care products and avoid expensive laser treatments or peels because they just don't work and are a waste of money.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 12, 2008)

I've never heard of this but i'll look into it.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 13, 2008)

i've never heard of this. frankly it soudns weird to me so i'm not sure i'd try that !


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 13, 2008)

You should check the ingredients of the cream and than ask if they're safe for using near the eye. it's a very delicate area, so I wouldn't mess around with that before a pro has said anything about it.


----------



## godfreygirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard about this as well. However, the details are fuzzy. Did it have anything to do with a product made from horses - a synthetic estrogen, in a blue tube? *It's been so long since I heard it on TV that I don't remember anything about it except it was one of the doctor's that are regulars on the Oprah show. Everyone in the audience was surprised at his advice also, but he said it worked on his women patients to thicken the delicate skin under our eyes...all I remember is he said "vaginal cream" because it thickens skin in the vaginal wall and did the same with under-eye skin.*
From Dr Leslie Baumann MD: *I went to her website. She has some good forums on skin care. *

Don't waste money on skin care products and avoid expensive laser treatments or peels because they just don't work and are a waste of money.

*I wish I'd known this before I spent all that money on products that made promises.




Do we have ANY hope with home-made remedies that anyone has had success with? *


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2008)

i was thinking, surely if it was made to go on an area as delicate as the vagina, the cream would be safe for eyes?

but I hadn't heard anything about this.

I have a cream by the company missha.. it's a little blue one that is called oxygen something something mask. Its suposed to super hydrate, but its great for the eye area


----------

